# rent allowance for couple with one child



## mar1 (6 Aug 2009)

hi i am applying for rent allowence in limerick. both my partner and i are unemployed and are on jobseekers allowence of e 217 each. we pay rent of 600 per month for our house. i am wondering how much our rent allowence payment will be?


----------



## gipimann (8 Aug 2009)

Do you meet the criteria for qualifying for Rent Supplement ?  You must have rented for at least 6 months, or have been assessed by the local authority and been placed on the housing list before you can be considered eligible for Rent Supplement (for new claims since 27 July).

If you do qualify under these criteria, the rent charged must be under the max limit for the area you are renting - the limit for 2 adults and one child in Limerick is €140 per week.  You're very slightly under that (€138.45).

From the figures you've given, you will be required to pay the difference between your income (€434) and the SWA rate for your family size (€365.90) plus 24 euro towards your rent.  The Rent Supplement would be the difference between this total and the rent paid.
These figures assume no savings or other income which would be taken into account when calculating entitlement to Rent Supplement.


----------



## mar1 (10 Aug 2009)

thank you very much.


----------



## shaughey (1 Nov 2011)

Hi Gipimann! I know the post i'm responding to is 2yrs old but i have a similar query and i was wondering if the swa household rate has changed since-my household is a couple with 1 child,i'm on btea at 217.80 and partner on jb at 185 (with court ordered maintenance for another child at 75pw) and we live in meath,our rent is 138.45pw.any info would be great,thank u so much


----------



## gipimann (1 Nov 2011)

The current Maximum Rent Limit for a family with one child in Meath is €650 per calendar month, which equals €150 per week.

The SWA rate for a couple with one child is currently €340.60

Your total household income is 217.80 + 185 = 402.80, so you will be expected to pay the difference between the total and the SWA rate (€62.20) plus the minimum contribution of €24 of the rent yourself.

The figures assume that there are no other savings or income.

These rates are current for 2011.

The other qualifying criteria (be renting for 6 months or have been assessed as having a housing need by the local authority) still apply.


----------



## mudahawn (22 Nov 2011)

Can anybody tell me how to check if rent allowance is being claimed by my tenants. they were working when they moved in, they  were working in the tax  system, they are working now but I am not sure if thy are paying tax, claiming benefit etc,


----------



## gipimann (22 Nov 2011)

If a person applies for Rent Supplement, part of the application form must be completed by the landlord - have you been asked to complete a form on behalf of tenants?


----------

